
Provisional patent for app development? - SycamoreSavage
I am developing an app that I think could be far reaching and very successful. In order to release a beta, I feel the need to protect the idea somehow. Without having a lot of funds currently available, a provisional patent application is the best solution I&#x27;ve found so far. Does anyone here know if this actually does protect technology IP and&#x2F;or is there a better solution? Thanks.
======
kp1
"A provisional application for patent has a pendency lasting 12 months from
the date the provisional application is filed. The 12-month pendency period
cannot be extended. " \- Sounds like a waste of money, so just get a real one?

[https://www.uspto.gov/patents-getting-started/patent-
basics/...](https://www.uspto.gov/patents-getting-started/patent-basics/types-
patent-applications/provisional-application-patent)

~~~
SycamoreSavage
If you've ever looked into getting a patent, it's expensive (for a normal
person not making much money), like thousands of dollars. I don't have that
kind of extra money right now, and a provisional patent application is only
$100. This will suffice until I can get funding so I can still test my idea,
because the "patent pending" status would protect it from being stolen.

